# GEORGIA Pearl of Caucasus mountains



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ukrainians in Gudauri















































































































































































































































































Bonus









http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/69169.html


----------



## KartvelianHeritage (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## KartvelianHeritage (Mar 23, 2011)

*Breathtaking Georgia*


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Breathtaking views! :drool:


----------



## KartvelianHeritage (Mar 23, 2011)

*VARDZIA -* Cave City


----------



## Diego_GDL. (Sep 18, 2005)

In México we didn't hear much about Georgia, but now with this stunning pictures, i really want to be there right now!! I even start to read facts about this amazing country.. I'm speechless!!!


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## KartvelianHeritage (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

http://youtu.be/83eVuknBzl8


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Bakuriani is one of the beautiful mountain resorts in georgia It is situated on the northern slope of the Trialeti Range in the Borjomi Valley of Georgia, at the altitude of 1,700 m (5,576 ft). Kokhtagora (2,155 m), from which one could see peaks of the Caucasus Range, is the jewel of Bakuriani.

Vacationing in Bakuriani is rewarding and interesting during all seasons: wood-covered mountains, mineral water springs, unique tourist routes towards spectacular natural or cultural monuments of the Borjomi Valley. All of this is a guarantee of our health and good mood.

During early autumn, berries and mountain fruits ripen in Bakuriani. Go and collect raspberries, strawberries, cranberries, blackberries and gooseberries in the woods, 

During the fall, the motorway towards Bakuriani is especially beautiful. It follows upwards forest-covered slopes. Against the verdure of coniferous forests, yellowish and reddish foliage of trees .



















































































































































































































































































































Burned Forest of Borjomi-bakuriani: "During the war between Russia and Georgia, in August 2008, the territory of Borjomi National Park was bombed by Russian aircraft several times, which caused a forest fire. This photo was shot a couple of months later, spots of new grass burst through the ashes."


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Svetitskhoveli Cathedral literally, "the Living Pillar Cathedral") is a Georgian Orthodox cathedral located in the historical town of Mtskheta, Georgia, 20 km (12 mi) northwest of the nation's capital of Tbilisi.
Svetitskhoveli, known as the burial site of Christ's mantle, has long been the principal Georgian church and remains one of the most venerated places of worship to this day. It presently functions as the seat of the archbishop of Mtskheta and Tbilisi, who is at the same time Catholicos-Patriarch of All Georgia.
The current cathedral was built in the 11th century by the Georgian architect Arsukisdze, though the site itself is even older dating back to the early 4th century and is surrounded by a number of legends associated primarily with the early Christian traditions.
It is the second largest church building in the country, after the recently consecrated Tbilisi Holy Trinity Cathedral, and is listed as an UNESCO World Heritage Site along with other historical monuments of Mtskheta.





































The Cathedral of the Dormition, or the Kutaisi Cathedral, more commonly known as Bagrati Cathedral is the 11th-century cathedral church in the city of Kutaisi, the region of Imereti, Georgia. The cathedral, has gone down as a masterpiece in the history of medieval Georgian architecture. ( UNESCO World Heritage Site) 




























Gelati is a monastic complex near Kutaisi, Imereti, western Georgia. It contains the Church of the Virgin founded by the King of Georgia David the Builder in 1106, and the 13th-century churches of St George and St Nicholas.
The Gelati Monastery for a long time was one of the main cultural and intellectual centers in Georgia. It had an Academy which employed some of the most celebrated Georgian scientists, theologians and philosophers, many of whom had previously been active at various orthodox monasteries abroad or at the Mangan Academy in Constantinople.

In 1994, Gelati Monastery was recognized by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site. The site was included in the 2008 World Monuments Watch List of 100 Most Endangered Site




























Gelati Monastery interior 12 th century painting



















samtavisi The cathedral is located on the left bank of the Lekhura River, some 11km of the town of Kaspi. According to a Georgian tradition, the first monastery on this place was founded in 572 and later rebuilt in the 10th century.














































Samtavro Transfiguration Orthodox Church and Nunnery of St. Nino in Mtskheta, Georgia, were built in the 4th century by King Mirian III of Iberia. The church was reconstructed in the 11th century by King George I and Catholicos-Patriarch Melkisedek. The famous Georgian monk Gabriel is buried in the yard of Samtavro Church.




























Gremi is a 16th-century architectural monument – the royal citadel and the Church of the Archangels – in Kakheti, Georgia. The complex is what has survived from the once flourishing town of Gremi




























The Katskhi pillar is a natural limestone monolith located at the village of Katskhi in western Georgian region of Imereti, near the town of Chiatura. It is approximately 40 metres (130 ft) high, and overlooks the small river valley of Katskhura,
The rock, with visible church on its top surface of around 150 m2, has been venerated by locals as the Pillar of Life, symbolizing the True Cross, and has become surrounded by legends


----------



## kechxo (Mar 11, 2010)

*never knew*

thank you punisher! for caring to put pix on, never knew about so much stuff, for example the katskhi church and so on. shen rom ar gvyavde ra gveshveleba


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

juta .Sno Valley



























































































ananuri

Ananuri was a castle and seat of the eristavis (Dukes) of Aragvi, a feudal dynasty which ruled the area from the 13th century. 
The castle was the scene of numerous battles.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sighnaghi (Signagi) is a town in Georgia's easternmost region of Kakheti and the administrative center of the Sighnaghi District. It is one of the country's smallest towns with a population of 2,146 . Sighnaghi's economy is dominated by production of wine,traditional carpets and Georgian traditional food Mcvadi. (barbecue BBQ)
The town and its environs are also known for their landscapes and historical monuments.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## KartvelianHeritage (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

mtskheta














































akhaltsike



















senaki



















racha north georgia


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Georgia is considered to be one of the oldest homelands of viticulture in the world. It is proved that wine-making in Georgia has been practiced since the 5th millennium BC. From 4000 BC Georgians were cultivating grapes and burying clay vessels, "kvevri", in which to store their wine ready for serving at perfect ground temperature. Wine growing is one of the ancient branches of economic activities of people in Georgia.
The presence of a large number of aboriginal sorts of grape (more than500) also proves that Georgia is the cradle of initial inter-mutation of wild cultivated grapes.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

ski resort near mestia svaneti region


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

kakheti


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW NICE.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

kvareli eastern georgia


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

unusual markets and gas stations in various georgian motorways


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Georgian wine festival


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## andronmtl (Jan 10, 2012)

What an amazing place it is! Are you Georgian yourself "Punisher"?


----------



## Georgus (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh , We have a nice landscape but we don't take care of it. I wish Georgia listed in the developed countries.. ;((


----------



## Phayer (Oct 18, 2012)

and I thought that was poor georgia ... =S


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

Phayer said:


> and I thought that was poor georgia ... =S



Georgian Communist Party officials to build their own regional power base. A thriving pseudo-capitalist shadow economy emerged alongside the official state-owned economy. While the official growth rate of the economy of the Georgia was among the one of the lowest in the USSR, such indicators as savings level, rates of car and house ownership were the highest in the soviet Union, making Georgia one of the most economically successful Soviet republics. Among all the union republics, Georgia had the highest number of residents with high or special secondary education.


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

goderdzi pass





































www.youtube.com/KartvelianHeritage


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@punisher11: Please start editing your posts by posting the credits (links or names on the photos) or they will be gone (deleted).


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> @punisher11: Please start editing your posts by posting the credits (links or names on the photos) or they will be gone (deleted).


delete it if you want . i don't care
looks like flicker dominated here , for your attention! this photos not from flicker
it's from my personal collection


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Vardzia - monastery complex of 12-13 centuries.







































http://grishasergei.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Ahaltsihe town
















































































http://grishasergei.livejournal.com


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

borjomi


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------

